
A New Luxury Retreat Caters to Elderly Workers in Tech (Ages 30 and Up) - jacinda
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/modern-elder-resort-silicon-valley-ageism.html
======
jsjohnst
“Elderly” is now someone in their 30s!? Talk about age discrimination.

~~~
fatnoah
My company sent a memo about efforts to increase employment in
underrepresented demographics. One of the those was "people over 30".

------
mark_l_watson
I find the premise of this retreat a little odd, but it is great to see
someone get an idea and follow through. I am in my 60s, still working but plan
to (mostly) retire at the end of this month. I know enough older tech people
to talk with about any issues I may have (mostly centered around still
enjoying work but also knowing that it is time to slow way down).

------
unfunco
I'm already elderly?

~~~
madengr
I’m ancient.

------
kevinventullo
Eh, I work for $BigTechCo, albeit outside SV, and I think my entire team is
30+, with a few 40+. I'm one of the few without kids.

------
cafard
Wow. I claim points for being double-elderly. Shoot, if I'm allowed to use
octal, I'm due to be 100 in the fall!

------
satokema_work
Where do I get my Elderly Tech Worker discount card??

------
TomMasz
Yay, I'm superelderly!

------
gaspoweredcat
i know i feel old but i didnt think i officially was yet!

------
ratling
>30 is only elderly if you're in San Fran.

Some of the participants walked pensively along the Pacific Coast at sunset.
Others read from the resort bookshelf, choosing from sections labeled: “What
can death teach me about life?” and “What are the unexpected pleasures of
aging?”

Oh ffs miss me with that shit dog. What a stupid article.

------
ckdarby
People will be up in arms about "elderly" and 30s being used in the title, it
should just say relatable.

People in their 20s (including myself) have a hard time relating with those in
their 30s or above and I would guess vice versa.

~~~
mempko
Think about it this way, Someone in their 30s used to be in their 20s, while
someone in their 20s has no experience being in their 30s. I think it's not
vice versa ;-)

~~~
ckdarby
I'd go as far to say that with 10 years of time in the current pace of change
that it isn't the same relating backwards.

